# My name is Kevin Gibbs



## kevjazz (Sep 6, 2009)

Since the theme of this forum is "Introduce yourself," I'll do that. My name is Kevin Gibbs and I am a Vienna Instruments user who is legally blind. I have the Appassionata STrigns and the Solo STrings and plan to get more. 
I ama jazz pianist and composer in several genres at once. I use a specially modified version of Sibelius 5 that has been adapted for the blind to write my music for sighted musicians to read and play. I'm very excited about this. 
It was a challenge subscribing to this forum because of my blindness and so my next post will pose my first Vienna problem that concerns working with Novation's Remote SL series of controllers with Vienna Instruments. 
I hope to conribute to the forum over time.
Best,
Kevin


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome Kevin. I'm sure I've seen your posts at the VSL forum. Very inspiring to have such a determined artist in our community.


----------



## Hal (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Kevin welcome here,i cant wait to hear your music and how you use Vienna to produce Jazz music.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome to VI Kevin. Enjoy the forum!


----------

